# Highly suspect



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone going to see highly suspect @ House of Blues Houston next week?
My camping/fishing trip was cancelled this wknd. I think this can make up for it


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

We will be there! (or my name isn't Human!) 
Stoked! :cheers:


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

It was a good show! The opener was great too. Hope you made it out there!


----------

